# HINSON HOUSE OF HORROR 2021 - A Clown Funeral



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

As most of us Haunters get older, we become less inclined to pull out all the stops we used to do when we had the time, manpower and energy. I am no different, but I would have some very disappointed TOTers if I did nothing. I tried to think up something unique that would be easy to put together and more importantly take down. We decided to do something different this year and tried to stage a Clown Funeral. Let's be honest, the Kids just want the candy...but they had to earn it by walking past the 8ft Dancing Vampire and Taller Clown shredding the Air Guitar. If they made it to the candy table, the pneumatic pop-up was waiting for them. It made for a fun video with a few laughs and scares. I hope you enjoy and thanks for taking the time to watch.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Pretty sweet set up


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That was a hoot! Love watching the kids trying to sneak up on the candy table because they think something is going to grab them.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Always look forward to your haunt videos! You win the award for getting the best screams! Really fun to watch and a great idea for a theme. Count me in the "older haunter" club. but agree that there would be a lot of disappointed kids and parents if we didn't do anything. Still have a few good years left I hope!


----------



## RLG (Oct 26, 2020)

SCEYEDOC said:


> As most of us Haunters get older, we become less inclined to pull out all the stops we used to do when we had the time, manpower and energy. I am no different, but I would have some very disappointed TOTers if I did nothing. I tried to think up something unique that would be easy to put together and more importantly take down. We decided to do something different this year and tried to stage a Clown Funeral. Let's be honest, the Kids just want the candy...but they had to earn it by walking past the 8ft Dancing Vampire and Taller Clown shredding the Air Guitar. If they made it to the candy table, the pneumatic pop-up was waiting for them. It made for a fun video with a few laughs and scares. I hope you enjoy and thanks for taking the time to watch.


Nicely played sir, excellent video. Great easter egg.
I have found that since retirement, I now have more time and energy to put into my haunt.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Absolutely fabulous! Loved everything about it! Your actors were perfect as well!


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

Love this one. Where did the clown puppet come from? Never seen one like that.


----------



## Spooksfromschool (Apr 23, 2014)

Wow that was fantastic! Great video! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Shouldadone (Oct 9, 2021)

SCEYEDOC said:


> As most of us Haunters get older, we become less inclined to pull out all the stops we used to do when we had the time, manpower and energy. I am no different, but I would have some very disappointed TOTers if I did nothing. I tried to think up something unique that would be easy to put together and more importantly take down. We decided to do something different this year and tried to stage a Clown Funeral. Let's be honest, the Kids just want the candy...but they had to earn it by walking past the 8ft Dancing Vampire and Taller Clown shredding the Air Guitar. If they made it to the candy table, the pneumatic pop-up was waiting for them. It made for a fun video with a few laughs and scares. I hope you enjoy and thanks for taking the time to watch.





SCEYEDOC said:


> As most of us Haunters get older, we become less inclined to pull out all the stops we used to do when we had the time, manpower and energy. I am no different, but I would have some very disappointed TOTers if I did nothing. I tried to think up something unique that would be easy to put together and more importantly take down. We decided to do something different this year and tried to stage a Clown Funeral. Let's be honest, the Kids just want the candy...but they had to earn it by walking past the 8ft Dancing Vampire and Taller Clown shredding the Air Guitar. If they made it to the candy table, the pneumatic pop-up was waiting for them. It made for a fun video with a few laughs and scares. I hope you enjoy and thanks for taking the time to watch.


Freaking Great! I don't get that many tot, so I am a little hesitant to go that far. But boy I love to hear them scream.


----------



## Pablo Bones (Aug 11, 2016)

Very well done on the video Sir. As an old ghoul with grown grandchildren myself I understand the difficulties of putting up a scene every October.


----------



## ldlabik_125 (11 mo ago)

This is great!!! Where did you get the prop behind the table? That is a great prop


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

LOVE EVERYTHING ABOUT THAT!!! 
(btw- I no longer live in Piedmont. I packed up my bags & took off down the road.  )


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Wow! This is an awesome set up!  

Thanks for sharing your video with us.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

I hope they never take down that video, I still watch and love it! And the end of it gets me every time! 😂


----------

